# Disklok - Your Thoughts?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the Disklok

With it being apparently so easy to by pass the alarms & security measures of new cars, thought it would be a good idea to go with the highly visible option as well

I for one will be investing in one for my forthcoming new car :thumb:

For those of you who don't know what one is (come on admit it :lol this is what I'm on about -


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

tbh if theyve got the skills to take the car they will have the skills to remove it , that said it makes yours more hassle to take than one not using one so it cant hurt


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I still use mine, despite the Leon being alarmed & immobilised.

Prefer the extra security & the visibility aspect. Plus it's one more thing to act as a deterrent


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

They work,and thieves hate physical locks,Too much hard work.My mate use to have one on his works van and someone tried to steal it and all they could do was dent it up but they could not get it off,the only thing you need to worry about is if the thief has locksmith skills.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I still use mine, despite the Leon being alarmed & immobilised.
> 
> Prefer the extra security & the visibility aspect. Plus it's one more thing to act as a deterrent


:thumb:I totally agree,as i said before a thief likes things easy *thats why they steal*,and the more difficult you make it for them the better,that's why its always good to layer security with alarms and physical immobilisers.SJ.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive got older tat cars and use the disklok , i think its more of a deterent for casual thiefs , i guess top end cars may get taken with the keys or a tow truck


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Where on earth do you keep them??


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Where on earth do you keep them??


I put mine in fee rear of the car, it lives under the front passenger seat when not in use.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> I put mine in fee rear of the car, it lives under the front passenger seat when not in use.


I have rattle OCD you see. Everything has to be padded and clamped down or it pees me off 
I often wonder when in other people's cars how the rattles they make don't drive them up the wall lol.
I had a binnacle rattle in my Rover, so driving home one day after work I banged the dash and shouted "shut the f up", and it fixed it.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Where on earth do you keep them??


In the boot / behind the drivers seat in one of these -


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Darn good idea.

I intended getting one of these after work having picked a car up late that night.

If i had the car would not have been stolen while i was at work...:wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I personally couldn't be bothered with the hassle of fitting it and removing it when getting in and out the car. 

The vast majority of cars stolen are still taken with the keys. I'd imagine if they get access to your car key, the disklok key will be very close to it.

If they are just going to stick it on the back of flat bed lorry, it will make no odds what you've got wrapped around the wheel.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Couple years back i had a 2005 audi a3 and someone managed to lock the keys in the car..

Called a locksmith and he had the door open and immobiliser off within 10mins, wonder if he could pick the lock on the disklock too lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kerr said:


> I personally couldn't be bothered with the hassle of fitting it and removing it when getting in and out the car.
> 
> The vast majority of cars stolen are still taken with the keys. I'd imagine if they get access to your car key, the disklok key will be very close to it.
> 
> If they are just going to stick it on the back of flat bed lorry, it will make no odds what you've got wrapped around the wheel.


I can & will take the time. Each to there own ...

Thats assuming the cars are taken from the home address. What about the ones that aren't ? 

Can't do anything about the flat bed lorry scenario, I agree

Based on your theory Kerr, may as well leave the car unlocked with the keys in ... :lol:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with Kerr, good idea in some ways although I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of fitting and removing something like that.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

What car would you be parking in such a crappy area that you'd worry about them stealing it?

I can understand maybe an rs6 or something similar may be stolen to order, but say a 320d?

Then again maybe I've never lived in an area you have to worry about that, just getting your car keyed instead.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> I can & will take the time. Each to there own ...
> 
> Thats assuming the cars are taken from the home address. What about the ones that aren't ?
> 
> ...


I'm not assuming all cars are stolen from outside people's houses.

There was quite a few cars stolen from outside an Aberdeen gym. They knew the guys were leaving their car keys in their locker.

There is a massive difference between not fitting a disklok and leaving your keys in the car.

You'd be surprised how many people who do leave their cars and houses unlocked.

Some common sense needs to be shown by people. I try to avoid leaving my car anywhere I'm not happy with. Sometimes I can't avoid it though.

I wouldn't buy a nice car if I lived in fear it was going to be stolen. When I was younger I did briefly stay in an area I wasn't happy with. It's a horrible feeling when you react to every bump in the night.

I'll just take my chances of locking my car up correctly and make sure I leave it in areas I'm happy. Nobody has stolen any of my cars yet.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a Disklok that I bought a while back TBH most of the time I don't fit it due to the fact I like to just jump in and drive off plus it can mark the steering wheel, it still gets fitted when I go away etc as it's a bit of a deterrent , just keep the key separate to the car key, if you are worried you could add a Autowatch 68hi which stops the car being started until you press something within the car.

Just a thought though are you leasing this like you was the Golf ?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes. Fit one. lets me honest if they want it they will have it but it will slow them down alot.

The dislock is the best one to have id say none of the crook lock crap they take 30 seconds to get off ( speaking from experience).

:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I won't be using the Disklok all the time, but just on certain occasions when deemed necessary

Having seen the effects, first hand, of vehicle theft, like others say I'll make it as difficult as I can for the feckers

If the sh1t bags see 2 identical cars parked next to each other, one with a Disklok one without, guess which they'll go after 

But as with most things in life, each to their own :thumb:

Oh & Kerr, bu99er off! :wave::lol:



Shaun said:


> Just a thought though are you leasing this like you was the Golf ?


No Shaun, got it on a PCP deal with a decent level of discount :thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got one, old yellow one, had it 10 years maybe. I still use it & will continue to use it - it's the deterrent thing, better to take 15 seconds extra to lock unlock it then all the time with the hassle if the car is stolen.

Yep, maybe a high percentage of cars are taken form the drive at home, with key. But I am pretty darned security conscious and my home is wrapped up pretty secure so I'm not so concerned about them taking the keys anyway.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Nope don't like it, too much hassle to take on and off every time you get in the car......

.....thats why I fitted a tracker instead


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've had one a couple of years now and use it from time to time (when I want a visual deterrent).

There are some simple mods you can do to the OBD port if that is your main worry.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.disklokuk.co.uk/about-us/awards-reviews/


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Nope don't like it, too much hassle to take on and off every time you get in the car......
> 
> .....thats why I fitted a tracker instead


Problem with trackers...would you want it back after seeing how they drive them!... I wouldn't and that's why I stopped renewing my tracker.

To me it's like paying for insurance twice.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> Nope don't like it, too much hassle to take on and off every time you get in the car......
> 
> .....thats why I fitted a tracker instead


The trouble is a tracker is next to useless if you know what your doing, they can be defeated in seconds.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> Nope don't like it, too much hassle to take on and off every time you get in the car......
> 
> .....thats why I fitted a tracker instead


I think you need to watch this my friend :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=345262



robertdon777 said:


> Problem with trackers...would you want it back after seeing how they drive them!... I wouldn't and that's why I stopped renewing my tracker.
> 
> To me it's like paying for insurance twice.


100% agree :thumb:

+ see above :wall:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

PugIain said:


> I have rattle OCD you see. Everything has to be padded and clamped down or it pees me off
> I often wonder when in other people's cars how the rattles they make don't drive them up the wall lol.
> I had a binnacle rattle in my Rover, so driving home one day after work I banged the dash and shouted "shut the f up", and it fixed it.


Your glad you don't have my Shuma, 2001 Korean build quality attitude was "That will do" :lol: Loads or trim rattles.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Shaun said:


> The trouble is a tracker is next to useless if you know what your doing, they can be defeated in seconds.


They have to find it first! Its not just a case of remove the wire, its got battery back up and all sorts. Switches the car off too from my house lol.

Besides, it saved me £200 on my insurance when I bought the car and its working out £100 cheaper this year so I havent actually paid anything for it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> They have to find it first! Its not just a case of remove the wire, its got battery back up and all sorts. Switches the car off too from my house lol.
> 
> Besides, it saved me £200 on my insurance when I bought the car and its working out £100 cheaper this year so I havent actually paid anything for it


They are easily found using a cheap little device, and easily stopped from sending or receiving its signal, again using a device that costs about £15, at least it saved you some cash though and may catch out amateur thieves.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Trackers are great, but I reckon for the £70 ish and the heart ache and aggro if your pride & joy gets nicked initially a visual deterrent will always help and once you've bought it, it's yours.

i remember stories from years ago about how easy it was to find a tracker using easily available stuff from the likes of B&Q and hardware shops.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Back in the olden days my dad used to lock the chain style bike lock around the pedals, you know the type with the combination on it. His theory was the old style crook locks were very visible so thieves had time to plan the theft as they knew what they were up against. Whereas his lock around the pedals was not easily seen so would come as a shock to a thief once in the car and they'd just do one.
Car was never stolen!!!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the Disklok
> 
> With it being apparently so easy to by pass the alarms & security measures of new cars, thought it would be a good idea to go with the highly visible option as well
> 
> ...


get it bought mate,i have one on my evo which is kept in a home garage,supposed to be a mega pita to get through without a key,

:driver: :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Shaun said:


> They are easily found using a cheap little device, and easily stopped from sending or receiving its signal, again using a device that costs about £15, at least it saved you some cash though and may catch out amateur thieves.


When I went on the comparison sites, it showed up as 40/135 insurers gave you a quote. Obviously, it doesn't show the reason as to why there weren't many on there so I rang my current insurer at the time (AXA) and they claimed that the vehicle needs to be fitted with a tracker, otherwise it is not insured for theft.

Got a tracker fitted and went on the same site, got 110/135 with the cheapest quote being £200 cheaper than the one without tracker so it depends on the car I think. I know that if I got a tracker fitted to my wife's car, itd only make the insurance price go down by like £5 so it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I use a 4Tress steering lock, purely as a deterrent in my Megane. I don't know how easy/difficult to steal they are but bearing in mind there is no ignition barrel and all models of the Megane II are keyless I'd hope, not very easy to steal.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Alex_225 said:


> I use a 4Tress steering lock, purely as a deterrent in my Megane. I don't know how easy/difficult to steal they are but bearing in mind there is no ignition barrel and all models of the Megane II are keyless I'd hope, not very easy to steal.


Would be more useful as a bat.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

They just cut through the steering wheel on the bar types and slide it off


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve said:


> Would be more useful as a bat.


Funny you mention that, I hadn't noticed


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

This is why I buy insurance - no need to knob around with daft wheel locks, or worry is someone nicks the car (moral hazard anyone?!)

The majority of cars stolen these days are with the keys......if they find the car keys your disk lock keys are sure to be close by.

One thing on all these 'tests' no one tries pick the lock, that is 99% likely the easiest and quickest way to get them off and simple for anyone practised or with the right tools.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...igh-tech-criminals-not-need-owner-s-keys.html

Still don't want that Disklok ...


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Back in the olden days my dad used to lock the chain style bike lock around the pedals, you know the type with the combination on it. His theory was the old style crook locks were very visible so thieves had time to plan the theft as they knew what they were up against. Whereas his lock around the pedals was not easily seen so would come as a shock to a thief once in the car and they'd just do one.
> Car was never stolen!!!


I did a similar thing with a chain and three padlocks when I had a Cosworth. Last link was padlocked to the clutch pedal, then another link padlocked to the brake pedal and end of the chain padlocked to seat belt mount.
That car was never stolen either.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...igh-tech-criminals-not-need-owner-s-keys.html
> 
> Still don't want that Disklok ...


No, I still don't want it.

Why do I care if an insured very common car gets stolen?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Why do I care if an insured very common car gets stolen?


Empathy?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Empathy?


Empathy for what? An insurance company?

If it truly was irreplaceable or even caused you a little bit of incovenience would a disklok be the only thing to secure it?

You honestly believe i'd bother with the 350z even if it was brand new or any other run of the mill car?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Empathy for what? An insurance company?
> 
> If it truly was irreplaceable or even caused you a little bit of incovenience would a disklok be the only thing to secure it?
> 
> You honestly believe i'd bother with the 350z even if it was brand new or any other run of the mill car?


I hear what your saying about the insurance companys, but they aren't the only victims. Its quite obvious to me you have never dealt with the victims of crime & see how something like the theft of a car can have a huge impact on their lifes

Using your analogy RP, I suppose a house burglary only effects an insurance company

BTW I'll still be buying a Disklok :wave::lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> No, I still don't want it.
> 
> Why do I care if an insured very common car gets stolen?


The only reason I would say with regard to that would be not wanting your premiums to go up. That would put me off.

If a car is replaceable as you say then I get that mentality. That said I get attached to cars when they become mine but that's more sentimentality.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Defo good to have one as long as the keys a separate to the car keys


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> I hear what your saying about the insurance companys, but they aren't the only victims. Its quite obvious to me you have never dealt with the victims of crime & see how something like the theft of a car can have a huge impact on their lifes
> 
> Using your analogy RP, I suppose a house burglary only effects an insurance company
> 
> BTW I'll still be buying a Disklok :wave::lol:


It's slightly different having a house broken into to having a car stolen.

For one thing, you normall can't just rip up a house and move it 

For a car which is built in 1000's and easily replaceable, especially if it's standard or pretty much, I don't see how you'd get *that* attached to it that a similar car would make any difference.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> It's slightly different having a house broken into to having a car stolen.
> 
> For one thing, you normall can't just rip up a house and move it
> 
> For a car which is built in 1000's and easily replaceable, especially if it's standard or pretty much, I don't see how you'd get *that* attached to it that a similar car would make any difference.


Thoughts on this comment below RP?



Bristle Hound said:


> I hear what your saying about the insurance companys, but they aren't the only victims. Its quite obvious to me you have never dealt with the victims of crime & see how something like the theft of a car can have a huge impact on their lifes


This is why I mentioned empathy buddy :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thoughts on this comment below RP?
> 
> This is why I mentioned empathy buddy :thumb:


Horses for courses and all that. It will affect some people a lot more than others, If someone nicked my car it would not bother me much. It would save me selling it actually! :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bero said:


> Horses for courses and all that. It will affect some people a lot more than others, If someone nicked my car it would not bother me much. It would save me selling it actually! :lol:


So its a case of - as long as I'm alright, bu99er everyone else?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> So its a case of - as long as I'm alright, bu99er everyone else?


Not at all, you asked what people's thoughts/opinions on these are.

I'm just saying the hassle of putting it on and taking it off to combat an exceedingly small risk.....and ultimately a minor hassle if it did get stolen is why I (and i guess 99.9% of the UK population) don't use one.

If it's worth it to others, they can crack on, I'm not trying to stop or 'bu99er' anyone else :thumb:.

In fact they should be thanking me! My car will look more attractive to thiefs than theirs if they park next to me. :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bero said:


> Not at all, you asked what people's thoughts/opinions on these are.
> 
> I'm just saying the hassle of putting it on and taking it off to combat an exceedingly small risk.....and ultimately a minor hassle if it did get stolen is why I (and i guess 99.9% of the UK population) don't use one.
> 
> ...


Fair point :thumb:

:lol: @ your last comment!

Won't be fitting my Disklok all the time TBH, just when the I think it needs it

Can't carry my Glock 17 everywhere :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thoughts on this comment below RP?
> 
> This is why I mentioned empathy buddy :thumb:


You're right, I haven't. Therefore maybe I can't see why it would cause any distress for a very very common car.

If that has a huge impact on their lives.... Well....


----------

